# Rockabilly / Retro Style



## sharyn (Feb 5, 2007)

I know some of you gals are into Rockabilly and Retro styles 
(Cardigans, Peep Toe Heels, Polka Dots... ) ... this is a thread just for us!! Post your cutest combos, share your faves when it comes to stores and websites, or post why you love retro style!! 

To me, it's all about glam and being feminine. There's nothing like a pair of peep toes and a dress with a petticoat


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont know if you would call it rockabilly. but I am really into vintage type styles. things that are sexy yet Really classy(not trashy) like you said . peep toes ,cute dress with petticoat. 
Or pencil skirts with peeptoes and a cute cardigan always is a good combo, with the right classic hairstyle your good to go , and people love it. 

One of my Favorite stores to shop for cute dresses 
http://www.stopstaringclothing.com
This place sells stopstaring clothing also. and some other cute things 
http://www.daddyos.com/

And I am really into car related styles too.. so check out these awesome bags made by a local girl here in town 
http://www.trophyqueen.com


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2007)

I find a lot of my clothes at Forever 21. 
For jewelry I LOVE http://www.luckylooloo.com/, I collect their earrings and I can't wait for the Spring line to come out!

Anyway I have every website I could find that has this style of clothing on it so allow me to link away...

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/

http://poisoncandyfashion.com/

http://www.chargedgear.com/pencils.html

http://www.nuclearwardrobe.com/

http://modemerr.com/

http://www.jinxproof.net/

http://www.missruthstimebomb.com/

http://www.evilkid.com/store/new/

http://stores.ebay.com/Baby-Needs-New-Shoes

http://queenofheartz.com/

http://www.folterclothing.com/index.php

http://www.hotterthanhell.de/hotterthanhell/start.html

http://www.swingkitten.com/

http://www.8ballwebstore.com/

http://www.reddressshoppe.com/

http://www.plushliving.net/

http://www.flufferstuff.com

http://www.sourpussclothing.com/index.asp?cat=51

http://www.starlitefashions.com/index.htm

http://www.babygirl-inc.com/home.html

http://www.dangerdame.com/

I LOVE these shoes, I have a pair of the Lucky Charms ones and want some others!
http://www.luckyloushoes.com/STYLES.html

http://www.mybabyjo.com/

Dang that took a long time. That should keep you ladies busy for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 6, 2007)

bernadette!!!!! Ive been looking for those shoes (luckylous) EVERYWHERE ONLINE!! i saw them at a booth at a car show and for the life of me i could NOT remember the name of them!!! you just saved me!!!! thank you!! horray!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_bernadette!!!!! Ive been looking for those shoes (luckylous) EVERYWHERE ONLINE!! i saw them at a booth at a car show and for the life of me i could NOT remember the name of them!!! you just saved me!!!! thank you!! horray!_

 
Awesome! Glad to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must say, they are beyond f-in cute but not very comfy. I never wear mine when I know there will be a lot of walking or standing involved. I want the tiki ones with leopard and the sailor ones with denim.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 6, 2007)

Bernadette!!! My credit card is going to hate you!!!!!!!!!

Hahahaha


----------



## sharyn (Feb 7, 2007)

God Bernadette thank you for all those great links... you made my day !!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Feb 7, 2007)

I buy alot of my clothes at Forever 21 too mostly beacuse they have alot of selection and are cheap haha. 

I love to wear cute cardigans and jewlery but most of the time im just casual with jeans, a print shirt and a hoodie.

I like to do my makeup pin up ish and my hair that was 2 but right now im in a wierd stage of growing my hair out haha


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm in love with this bag!!!


----------



## shlomit_mp (Feb 7, 2007)

wow bernadette! i've been sitting here for over an hour, only on the 1st site!!
(luckly, i'm very far from the usa, so i can't spend all of my savings there... :.)


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shlomit_mp* 

 
_wow bernadette! i've been sitting here for over an hour, only on the 1st site!!
(luckly, i'm very far from the usa, so i can't spend all of my savings there... :.)_

 
Haha I understand, after I posted the links I felt the need to browse through all of the sites as well. I wish I had money!


----------



## shlomit_mp (Feb 9, 2007)

here are my 2 latest purches that i just love!
a marlyn monroe case, where i put in all of my atheric oils (i do natural cosmetics) and my scotish bow! :.)


----------



## sharyn (Feb 9, 2007)

wow shlomit_mp, that case is just adorable!!! where did you get it?


----------



## shlomit_mp (Feb 9, 2007)

thanx! :.) i bought it at a store called 'Enter', they have designed every-day products, from cd's boxes to furnitures (they once had a soffa deigned like a 50's car! that was so cool!).
their site is in hebrew, but here is the contact page, where you can ask them about it-  http://www.enter-shop.co.il/contact.html


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 9, 2007)

That Marilyn case is so awesome! Nice find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 14, 2007)

Those links you all posted are WONDERFUL!  Thank you!!!


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

I love daddyos.com and mybabyjo.com

Their dresses are so cute! I love Stop Staring!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 17, 2007)

awesome links....i ussualy have to wait til i get out to hootenanny to buy the stuff....i thne i get home and forget the names. 
also if anyone knows where i can get some material...tattoo flash or skeletons, that would be so helpful.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_http://www.luckyloushoes.com/STYLES.html_

 
Wow, there are some super cute shoes on this website.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 23, 2007)

Just came across this site http://www.unique-vintage.com and had to share it with you guys because there are some great things on there!


----------



## Jillipede (May 24, 2007)

What a great thread! I am totally into this style myself. I love old-school tattoos, polka-dots, dark denim, red lips, winged eyeliner, feminine perfume, ponytail scarves.. If I had lots of $ I'd love to get a bunch of Stop Staring dresses! Thanks for the links!


----------



## sallytheragdol (May 28, 2007)

I never dress up too terribly much or go all out, but I love polk dots, nautical accents, cardigans, retro hairstyles, red lips, (red anything), dark denim, full skirts, etc.  I love the femme factor, and the sexyness without the trashyness.


----------



## Christina983 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 

 
_I never dress up too terribly much or go all out, but I love polk dots, nautical accents, cardigans, retro hairstyles, red lips, (red anything), dark denim, full skirts, etc.  I love the femme factor, and the sexyness without the trashyness._

 

don't forget peep toe shoes!


----------



## thestarsfall (May 28, 2007)

I have been slowly trying to get into this style more and more...I bought a cute pencil skirt from the thriftstore and theres another pencil skirt I wanna get from some other store (it is polka dotted!!!).  And I frickin LOVE peep toe pumps!

One of my goals in life is to be a pin up model


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 28, 2007)

Why did I come into this thread?! I'm broke as it is and now...

I can't resist the urge

*takes out credit card*


----------

